# FINISHED CLOMID BUT PERIODS NOT RETURNED NORMAL!



## LisaBerts (Sep 2, 2006)

Hi 

I've been taking Clomid for 9 months now and nothing!  

I used to have a 30/31 day cycle which didn't ever change and didn't change when I was taking Clomid.  Clomid was given to me as a boost as all my results showed that I ovulated on my own.  Anyway since I have finished my course 2 months ago my periods/cycles haven't been normal.  Last month I had a 37 day cycle and this month I'm currently on CD33 with no sign, although is month I did have spotting in my knickers on days 19, 20 and 21 it was only just visable a thin line of blood not enough for sanitary protection.  I have an my 1st IUI appointment with the nurse on Friday, just wondered what I need to tell them and is this normal?

Thanks

Lisa


----------



## Boofy (Jan 16, 2008)

have you done a pregnancy test?


----------



## LisaBerts (Sep 2, 2006)

no not yet!  

My last cycle was 37 days and I don't want to be dissappointed!  I don't feel pregnant (not that I'd know).  Would you do one?  I have an appointment this Friday for IUI would you do one before this?

Lisa


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

hi there lisa 1stly do not panic hunny

i had 6 cycles of clomid which knocked my cycle from 28 days to 26, after taking my last lot in september i had a CD28 cycle, then had an op which knocked me out of sync a little got to CD23 then a normal 28 day cycle then A/F arrived today cd33 so all over the place

just have a word with the nurse at your appointment + tell her that your A/F's arent as they used to be but dont be concerned they have ways + means of getting round these things + you may find that your cycles return to "normal" soon

goodlook with your upcoming IUI   

xxx


----------



## LAM (Oct 13, 2007)

Same here...

I am currently on second month of no clomid... last month was 30+ days.
This month I have so far ovulated I think.... by my BBT chart although not a significant temp rise..... 4 days later than normal..

I was never that regular in the first place....
But it is frustrating.

Good luck with you IUI


----------



## LisaBerts (Sep 2, 2006)

ho no get the knicker   I can't help checking!  Nothing so far but something telling me that the  is only round the corner!!!

Thanks for the good lucks - Same back

Lisa
  x


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

Lisa its a mare i know, i have been on knicker watch since last week   more trpis to the loo than a incintinent bid  

you takecare hun 

xxx


----------



## LisaBerts (Sep 2, 2006)

As I thought the  is here more or less!  I wouldn't class today as my 1st day though, I will probably be in flow tomorrow!  Which is my 1st appointment to discuss my treatment.

Lisa


----------

